# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم IR-KEY Dongle  "IR-Key Suit" version 5.0.0 Beta Released

## mohamed73

"IR-Key Suit" version 5.0.0 Beta Released     *View start Version 5* *(The first release of product)*  Recovery mixer (Creating auto custom recovery file, and install it for all models of Android.Supporting non mtk htc phones.Application Manager (Installer | Backup).Backup & Restore options.Boot animation (Installer | Backup | Make).File Manager.Flasher (Hboot update | Fastboot & RUU update | Flash image from normal & recover |Recovery flasher(online & offline) | Zip flasher from recovery).Hboot editor.Information (Normal read all info | cpu info | Fastboot all info |Read installed rom info from normal & recovery | Find rom in IR-File.com).Partition tools (Dump tools[restore & backup] | hboot restore & backup | Recovery mixer |unsecure boot maker | Format & wipe | Mount options).Repaire tools (s-on | repair cid | repair imei | repair mid | repair md5 mismatched |miscellaneous options | repair main version).ROM Tools (ROM decryptor | Packager | GoldCard | Errors Information).Root (Temporary root | Permanent root).Screen control.Terminal (adb | shell | fastboot).Unlock & Lock (1'click bootloader unlock | unline update bootloader | Relock bootloader |Password & pattern unlock).User Interface (Font installer | Language enabler | kii keyboard).Online htc rom finder in الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]And more ...  *The next updates will be added:* *CPU  support of MTK, SPD, Cotex, RK, Intel, repair IMEI, flash and update,  for the construction of a custom ROM, and all your needs.* 
 Updates will be free for all users. The download-ROM 1 year is free, after which you must create the account.
 Users who have already downloaded the IR-File, after the end credits, should take new account.        
 Sorry, it's too late to have updates, we will try to not be repeated. We thank you for your patience.  
**************************************************  **  *"IR-Key Suit Full Setup" version 5.0.0*  *
<<الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]>> *  *Welcome IR-Key Suite 5  Password is: irtci
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* **  ****************************************** *Still you don't have this amazing tool ? Make your order at our online store now.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## diaamatrix

*جزاك الله كل خير وديما كل جديد*

----------

